# I'm A Coffee Novice Can You Help Me?



## L'enfer (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello everyone I'm new to the Coffee Forum. I signed up as a terrible thing has happend. While vacationing in Europe this summer - France, Italy and Switzerland -

I enjoyed many great cups off coffee of all shapes and sizes.

What's wrong with that I hear you ask? Nothing at all it was apon my return to the UK that I realized what I had done. I had spoiled my taste buds I know longer enjoy instant coffee, I normally drink *Carte Noire* and I still like it but I want the the deep dark Italian espresso or the big bowls of creamy milk ladened coffee I enjoyed in France and Switzerland.

What is the best way of making espresso at home? I've been looking at Cafetieres, Moka pots and coffee machines (*Tassimo*/*Nespresso*/*Dolce **Gusto*) and so on.

What in your opinion makes the best espresso and what makes the best cappuccinos etc. What's your favoirite coffee brand in general?

I'm a complete coffee novice so if you could list any extra things I'd need like a coffee grinder, filters etc.

Thank you for reading any help is greatly appreciated. I hope to see you around the forum.

Yours,

L'enfer


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

In short, Espresso comes from brewing coffee using pressurised heated water. You'll need a domestic espresso machine, a good grinder, and freshly roasted beans. Have a read of this forum a little. It will answer many of the question you are about to ask









Welcome to coffeeforums and good coffee!


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Firstly, the most important thing to remember. The ONE thing that will make good espresso is YOU.

That is regardless of your machine, grinder, etc, the quality will be based on your skills. That said, clearly your equipment plays a big part.

Firstly you need an espresso maker, now you could get some half decent coffee from a nespresso, tassimo type machine, however you will never get what you truely desire as you have very little say on what comes out. Something like a gaggia classic is a great starter machine. It's quite forgiving and yet will really help you perfect your skills.

Grinder it's worth shopping around. You really want a decent burr grinder and this is where you really should consider spending whatever you can afford. This is probably the second most important item after YOU.

Have a look through the forums, there is loads of advice., reviews, etc that will help you out.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

interesting diagram. If only we could have a post where people could put a dot or something where their priority would lie. Would be interesing


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

It's a concept used often in project management. It's very rare to have all three. Eg you can have something that is high Quality and low Cost, but the price you pay is a long Time. The Gaggia Classic is a fair example of that, Time being used in gaining skills.

Or another combination is using less Time but taking a drop in Quality/Costing more , ie nespresso.


----------



## L'enfer (Aug 10, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> In short, Espresso comes from brewing coffee using pressurised heated water. You'll need a domestic espresso machine, a good grinder, and freshly roasted beans. Have a read of this forum a little. It will answer many of the question you are about to ask
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you MikeHag, I have been scouring the coffee forum with a passion. All this new information may take time to sink in but worth it in the end.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome L'enfer

Some good advice already given above

The first thing to ask yourself, is what budget do you have, and try and stick within it

Under £100 you will usually be limited to a hand grinder and a second hand espresso machine

Under £200 you will usually be limited to a decent grinder and a second hand espresso machine

Under £300 you will usually be limited to a decent grinder and a new Gaggia Classic

The prices then start to vary depending on grinder and machine combinations

I have only recommended machines based on the mentions of espresso, and milk

The alternative is filter coffee, but this is a whole different approach

Above all, choose a budget and stick to it. Don't be tempted to upgrade just for the sake of it

Do ask for opinions before committing to a grinder or machine purchase as there are many on the forum who will steer you in the right direction


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Welcome to 'the dark side'. I would also add deep pockets to the list as you home in on satisfying your new taste buds









My advice would be to start with the best grinder you can afford, buy your beans little and often to retain freshness. Enjoy your coffee as plunger or filter and grind appropriate until you decide to purchase an espresso machine to suit.


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

I agree with all the previous comments







As has been made clear, getting an espresso set up is pretty costly. For a strong coffee (though not espresso as such) a Stove Top (Moka pot) or Aeropress can both make good (and much cheaper) options. For longer drinks, pour over/filters or cafertiere are great. My espresso machine was actually the last piece of coffee kit I brought, and still gets less use than my filter/brewed coffee makers at home. If you want true espresso, and want to go beyond the nespresso/tassimo/etc., do be cautious that it can be a rocky road - you really need to buy both an espresso machine and a suitable grinder (£200+) and will then need to invest significant time in understanding and learning about what you're doing before you start getting tasty coffee out of it. I don't mean that to put you off - it can be very interesting and rewarding







- but it's a lot easier to get bad coffee out of an espresso machine than out of a cafertiere.

The best investment in terms of flavour is a grinder (even if it's a hand grinder or similar - freshly ground tastes much better!) and freshly roasted beans (plenty of threads in the Beans section for perusal







).


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Only piece of advice I can add to this thread is to tear up your credit card statements without opening them. It makes the whole experience less painful


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome, L'enfer! I'll echo what others have said, but let me add or emphasise a few things.

First, if you want something simple (and not too expensive, especially if you buy used), find a Nespresso Boutique somewhere near you and go sample their wares (they are pretty eager to pull sample shots to get you hooked). Now, I'm not claiming that Nespresso is in the same league as a drink from a real artisan coffeehouse. Not at all. But it is reliably good, and it is extremely easy, and the capsules don't go stale the way freshly roasted coffee does. So you're freed from a great deal of learning and effort and the ongoing need to keep yourself stocked with beans that are no more than a couple of weeks old. In other words it is a good system for someone who only wants a nice drink, and not a new hobby.

If that does not satisfy, then you'll have to accept the cost - and more importantly the learning curve - of making 'real' espresso at home. Like many others here I use a Gaggia Classic, a machine with a fairly low cost of entry (especially if bought used) but which can be tricked up a bit over time as your skills begin to exceed its limits. Unlike many others here, I grind by hand, which also minimises initial cost of entry. Since I typically make one, perhaps two, shots per day, I don't really mind the time and effort involved - both fairly minimal, on this scale - and hand grinding makes it easy for me to weigh out each dose individually which has proven very helpful in getting the quality of results I enjoy.

My biggest cost at this point is in beans: I don't try to economise in this area, but order fresh, and in small amounts. Over 18-24 months my bean purchases probably exceed my total equipment purchases. If you are contemplating going down this road, by all means factor regular bean orders into your budget.

What extras you will need: certainly a tamper, a good one (say £30 or so). Most likely a scale (£15 or so). A milk jug for steaming (£20?) and (perhaps) associated thermometer (£15?). Assorted cups (not terribly much). A timer (I just use the one built into my phone).

Of course few of us stop there. Add a knockbox for bashing grinds out of your portafilter (£15), a bottomless portafilter (£40?), a replacement steam wand (£15?), a tamping mat or station (US$10 ice hockey puck in my case), even prettier cups, and so forth, and you have a more realistic estimate.

(And for the full ChiarasDad setup add a PID (£100), a dosing funnel (£20?) a couple of pedigreed VST baskets ([email protected]£20) and maybe a few other bits and bobs. But I still get to consider myself frugal because I grind by hand







)


----------



## L'enfer (Aug 10, 2011)

MonkeyHarris said:


> Only piece of advice I can add to this thread is to tear up your credit card statements without opening them. It makes the whole experience less painful


Thanks *MonkeyHarris* we must be the same type of coffee lover, I already spend eye watering amounts on coffee.

To everyone thank you all so much I didn't think I get so many replies I have not been that active as I'm moving in with my significant other who doesn't have broadband can you believe it?









So I just want to let you all know that I appreciate all your suggestions vey much, it may be up to six weeks before I have internet at "home" again but I asure you I will be a proper memeber who contributes when things are back to normal. You'll most likely be sick of me!









I don't know how many people will read this but I got a really good deal on an "Nespresso" machine it's a "DELONGHI EN670" I thought it would make a nice gift as my other half's birthday is this week.

I don't know how to forum feels about advertising so if your in the UK and want to know more feel free to PM me.









I'll be going the expensive root though Nespresso may be very nice but I want the good stuff, thanks again.

Kind Regards to you all.

L'enfer


----------

